# My new plec



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Here's a couple of pics of my new plec which i picked up today








He's probably about two inch long and was labeled as an L262.
I'd have loved a zebra plec but they are silly money, so this little guy will have to do :nod:


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Got the pics there eventualy


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

very nice
what tank is he in


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

Awesome pleco


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Damn Yorkie, that is an awesome looking Pleco.
Looks very good.
how much did he set you back?


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

nice


----------



## king red belly (Apr 13, 2005)

arent those like almost $100. I saw ones like that at the pet store


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

Very nice. Im so scared of getting a nice pleco because I always manage to kill them no matter what. Cucumbers, wafers, lettuce................nothing works.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice plec


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

That guy is cool as hell


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

very cool..how big do those get?


----------



## hiphopn (Feb 10, 2005)

hey yorky how do you manage to take pics like that? the subject is always crisp and clear but the background is blurry.  i dont know how to make my camera focus more on the subject,.......


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

nice pick up looks cool.


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Gordeez said:


> Damn Yorkie, that is an awesome looking Pleco.
> Looks very good.
> how much did he set you back?
> [snapback]990531[/snapback]​


Lets just say he wasnt anywhere as expensive as they normally are, i paid £15, when they are normally around £30+. The zebra plecs are about £80











hiphopn said:


> hey yorky how do you manage to take pics like that? the subject is always crisp and clear but the background is blurry. i dont know how to make my camera focus more on the subject,.......
> [snapback]990960[/snapback]​


Use a shallow depth of field, the smaller the fnumber, the shallower the depth of field. If you shoot in shutter priority, the faster the shutter the shallower the depth of focus also. Another way to reduce the depth of field is to use the camera zoom, the more you zoom in , the more it will reduce the depth of focus.







I just use trial and error until i find a setting i like :nod:


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Dr. Green said:


> very nice
> what tank is he in
> [snapback]990473[/snapback]​


He's in with my archers in a 10gallon until i move, then he gets the rhoms 180 bowfront, along with the archers











thePACK said:


> very cool..how big do those get?
> [snapback]990959[/snapback]​


I believe they only get around the 5 or 6inch mark, similar to a golden nugget plec i used to have and which got eaten by my oscars. Its one of the reasons i got him, cos he wont grow too big


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Very nice pleco, Yorkie








I dig the pattern on the guy!

Not to be a party pooper, but I think it's not an L262: my guess is a Para Pleco (L075)

An L262 looks like this:
View attachment 58493

Picture taken from planetcatfish.com


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> Very nice pleco, Yorkie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think you are right Judazzz, looks nothing like L262, but they did have some that look like your pic in the same tank. Are para plecs more common (i.e. cheaper) than L262's? how big do para plecs get?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I've never seen a Para Pleco (aka. Peckoltia sabaji) in real life, but I know in Holland they are a bit above average as far as price goes: not obscenely expensive, but not cheap either (on average I'd say about 35-50 euro's a piece, depending on size).

Para's don't get very big: about 6", according to planetcatfish. It's an omnivore, so feed him both algae pellets, veggies and more meaty stuff (a piece of shrimp, some meaty pellets).
As far as care goes they are undemanding, as long as there's clean water (regular water changes), a good amount of oxygen and some currents.


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

I think they are right in saying its a para pleco. We had 1 at tickhill for sale like that, a litlle bigger though for £29.99


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

yorkshire said:


> Gordeez said:
> 
> 
> > Damn Yorkie, that is an awesome looking Pleco.
> ...


Thats not bad, hell you got a good dead, IMO.

I wouldnt dish out that much cause I havent been bitten by the Pleco Bug.....yet.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Beautiful Fish


----------



## RedBelly Dom (Mar 22, 2005)

thats an awsome looking pleco, i just have one of those cheap plecos. Because i didnt want to risk spending a lot of money when i was puting the pleco in my piranhas tank. They didnt eat the one i got for like 3bucks hes doin great.


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> I've never seen a Para Pleco (aka. Peckoltia sabaji) in real life, but I know in Holland they are a bit above average as far as price goes: not obscenely expensive, but not cheap either (on average I'd say about 35-50 euro's a piece, depending on size).
> 
> Para's don't get very big: about 6", according to planetcatfish. It's an omnivore, so feed him both algae pellets, veggies and more meaty stuff (a piece of shrimp, some meaty pellets).
> As far as care goes they are undemanding, as long as there's clean water (regular water changes), a good amount of oxygen and some currents.
> [snapback]991138[/snapback]​


Thanks for the info Judazzz, just glad in thinking they dont grow to big. He should be fine as i always do regular water changes











piranhasrule said:


> I think they are right in saying its a para pleco. We had 1 at tickhill for sale like that, a litlle bigger though for £29.99
> [snapback]991661[/snapback]​Has Tickhill got any better? their fish always used to look half dead to me, and the tanks were always dirty
> 
> 
> ...





Gordeez said:


> yorkshire said:
> 
> 
> > Gordeez said:
> ...


hell you got a good dead,IMO....? you been at that beer again aint you Gordo :laugh: 
And if you ever get to see a setup with a good selection of L numbers, you'll get the plec bug. they arent the reclusive sh*t eaters a lot of people think they are, much more interesting








They dont all grow into tank busters either









Thanks for the comments guys


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

> Has Tickhill got any better? their fish always used to look half dead to me, and the tanks were always dirty


Couldnt answer that one. I quit at the start of december and havnt been back there since. None of the workers there have a clue about fish (or much else for that matter) and i wouldnt buy anything from there if you payed me. He deals with the suppliers that offer him the best deals and so has sh*t fish in all the time. Hasnt a clue what can go with what so everything you see has usually been beaten up by cichlids or puffers and then moved after. Dont think iv bought anything from there in abut a year. I think hes expanding the fish room though, he took out the middle row of tanks in november becasue they were sinking into the floor lol. And he had plans to knock the back wall out and expand the fish room into the store room.

As for the pacu's. He almost got closed down by those inspectors that check on how animals are treated becasue of the pacu tank size,(along with afew other reasons)


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

piranhasrule said:


> > Has Tickhill got any better? their fish always used to look half dead to me, and the tanks were always dirty
> 
> 
> Couldnt answer that one. I quit at the start of december and havnt been back there since. None of the workers there have a clue about fish (or much else for that matter) and i wouldnt buy anything from there if you payed me. He deals with the suppliers that offer him the best deals and so has sh*t fish in all the time. Hasnt a clue what can go with what so everything you see has usually been beaten up by cichlids or puffers and then moved after. Dont think iv bought anything from there in abut a year. I think hes expanding the fish room though, he took out the middle row of tanks in november becasue they were sinking into the floor lol. And he had plans to knock the back wall out and expand the fish room into the store room.
> ...


I called in a month or two ago just cos i was passin and needed some filter media.They tried to sell me the pacu's for a couple of hundred quid for the lot.
The shop is in the perfect location, and if done properly, would make a fortune. What a waste of a potentialy good fish shop








Have you tried the little garden center on Broomhouse lane (Edlo back lane) just over the motorway bridge out of Balby?
New owners have it and are trying to get the fish bit going. Not a brilliant selection, but at least they are trying.
Two other good fish shops is Rainbow in mexborough, and the one on the corner at the top shops in Balby. Rainbow i havent been to in a while but is where i got my pike from, and he was putting a load more tanks in at the time. Has a good African/cichlid selection :nod: 
The one on the top shops has my lobster, and is where i got my archers from. He's got some very nice congo tetras in, and some headstanders that i'd have liked to buy


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

They tried to sell you the pacus? they promised the lady that brought them in that they would never sell them as she wanted to be able to come in and see them occasionally.

Went into the one on broomhouse lane before it was under new ownership and hated it. looked horrible, there were only about 4 different types of fish in and most were dieing. Might have to visit it again though

Never been to rainbow although iv heard good things about it from some customers at viscum

Whats this one in balby? i spend alot of time in balby with friends but iv never seen it! there was that one next to the dog grooming place that closed down, and discus and haven tropicals which was a good shop but didnt get any customers because of the location and closed down aswell

I went to creature comforts the other day while i was in town and its rubbish. The fish room is like a basement and it was the same fish in every tank


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

The one in balby is on the same row of shops as the dog place. Its the pet shop on the corner. I didnt know until recently, but they've got some tanks downstairs. Not a massive collection, but some variety and they looked healthy. Def worth a looksee :laugh: 
Say hello to the big blue yabby for me while you are there








Oh, and they've got some smallish red bellys in :nod:


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

Nice Pleco you got there.
And the pics are great...as usually.


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

I'm going to have to get a cooler pleco. He's awesome!


----------

